# Conformation critique of Skye!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the color.
Nice shoulder on her.
Neck may be set a tad high.
Good depth of girth and i like her front legs apart from her feet. She seems to sit back on her pasterns quite a bit.
Back is a little long.
The line from the point of croup to her croup is sort of sallow but otherwise she has nice hindquarters.
Back legs look alright, though she is cow-hocked.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Her back legs look a little posty to me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is she cow hocked or just standing odd. hard to tell as she is not squared up.Overall she has a nice appearance. they should cross nicely.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

redape49 said:


> Her back legs look a little posty to me.


Her back legs are a bit posty, but they have held up and stayed sound for 18 years and will hopefully remain that way for the rest of her life. 

Here's another picture of her before she went into training and became a beef cake:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Love the color.
> Nice shoulder on her.
> Neck may be set a tad high.
> Good depth of girth and i like her front legs apart from her feet. She seems to sit back on her pasterns quite a bit.
> ...


By feet are you referring to her trim, or the fact that she toes out slightly?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Posty legged behind with small feet. Back is a bit long. Looking at the Stallion I do not think he is going to help her faults.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think she toes out slightly, in all four feet. Definitely posty in the rear. I'd like to see if she has passed that on to any of her babies. If so, I definitely wouldn't breed her again. Plus she's 18 and doesn't really need to be making babies. 

Lizzie


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

by posty legged.. do mean Sickle hocked ? She is standing with her legs under her wrong , she needs backed up , then moved forward. 
google sickle hocked it will show you pics etc


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It means she's a bit straight in the rear. ie. Not much angulation. A nasty fault in horses and dogs. It is genetic. You can see the difference here, between a horse with a very straight rear and one with nice angulation.
Lizzie


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Elana said:


> Posty legged behind with small feet. Back is a bit long. Looking at the Stallion I do not think he is going to help her faults.


First time I have ever heard her called long backed, or that she has small feet. She has excellent feet.

Here are the only conformation like pictures I have of any of her foals:










Same foal younger:


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

going to disagree with some comments made. 
1. this mare does not have a long back, if you divide her up in thirds she's almost perfect, if anything her hip is longer. back is perfect
2. she's not posty. her hock angle is very good and in one pic she's standing under herself but in the others if you drop a line from her rump to the ground, her hock and pasterns hit exactly as they are supposed.

This mare is put together very, very well. She needs a trim and in the first photo her pasterns look too sloped, but in others they are clearly fine. She is super refined, beautiful throatlatch, clean neck tie in, strongly muscled topline and hip, good bone and attractive head (for an appy)

I think she is def. breeding quality and she's certainly fit enough to have one more if you choose to do that. Love her!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> It means she's a bit straight in the rear. ie. Not much angulation. A nasty fault in horses and dogs. It is genetic. You can see the difference here, between a horse with a very straight rear and one with nice angulation.
> Lizzie


The second photo is an over angulated hock, not ideal at all. Very camped out. Somewhere between this two is what you want.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

That is called Sickled hock.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the pics of the foals did not show . 
Who came up the term posty legged ? It is a sickle hock, and I dont think that the horse Sky is sickle hocked, think she standing wrong. She needs squared.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

stevenson said:


> the pics of the foals did not show .
> Who came up the term posty legged ? It is a sickle hock, and I dont think that the horse Sky is sickle hocked, think she standing wrong. She needs squared.


That's weird. Here's the album: Amazing animal pictures on Webshots

Not my pictures or my horse, so please don't critique. 

Here's another one of hers:
Bednarek Quarter Horses -- home of MAKE ROOM FOR DADDY, Quarter Horse Stallion, Foals Page


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Chopsticks said:


> going to disagree with some comments made.
> 1. this mare does not have a long back, if you divide her up in thirds she's almost perfect, if anything her hip is longer. back is perfect
> 2. she's not posty. her hock angle is very good and in one pic she's standing under herself but in the others if you drop a line from her rump to the ground, her hock and pasterns hit exactly as they are supposed.
> 
> ...


Thanks! She tends to pass along her stink eye pretty consistently though. 

I think she is a bit posty, at least in real life she looks it to me. Her back however is a perfectly fine, kind of on the short side actually, I can't use a western saddle with a skirt over 24 inches.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty babies. If you breed her, then pick a stallion that has a better hind end.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

stevenson said:


> That is called Sickled hock.


So many western pleasure horses are being bred to be sickle hocked. It gives a smoother ride, but I worry about how these horses are going to stand the test of time.


----------

